# Haciendo manual Visual C# y PIC



## Meta (Sep 25, 2008)

Hola:

Pueden bajarse el proceso del manual incompleto que estoy haciendo _(Por lo que veo será de unas 200 páginas)_, es en formato XPS _(equivalente a PDF)_ y no se si ustedes lo podrán leer directamente. Recuerdo que es un manual sin acabar y es largo trabajo.

Descargar Manual XPS

Si quieres ver con seguridad este XPS, te descarga desde la web oficial el equivalente Adobe Reader.

Descargar ViewXPS

Si ven el documento me avisan. Por ahora sigo trabajando con el manual.

Saludos.


----------



## pic-man (Sep 28, 2008)

Muchas gracias por este trabajo Meta. Yo seguiré la evolución de ese manual. Aún no lo leo, pero cuando tenga tiempo lo haré.


----------



## martingalt (Nov 1, 2010)

Hola Meta, quise bajar el manual, y no baja, queda la pagina en blanco.
Saludos!!


----------



## Meta (Nov 2, 2010)

martingalt dijo:


> Hola Meta, quise bajar el manual, y no baja, queda la pagina en blanco.
> Saludos!!



El manual está acabado hace tiempo y bien completo.

Lo puedes descargar aquí.

Descarga

Lo he subido a mi Blog y puedes encontrar más manuales de todo tipo.
http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/
*
¿Ya lo puedes ver el manual?*


----------



## Meliklos (Nov 2, 2010)

Meta que buen blog! 

muuuuy completo e interesante!
y yo todavia no puedo ver el manual...


----------



## Meta (Nov 2, 2010)

Puedes verlo por aquí.
http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2008/11/electrnica-pic.html

http://www.pic16f84a.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=54&Itemid=124

http://www.slideshare.net/Metaconta...-con-pic16f84a-presentation?type=presentation

Espero que ya puedas verlo. Dame un aviso. Como último recurso, te lo paso por gmail.


----------



## Meliklos (Nov 2, 2010)

todas menos la ultima!!


----------



## Meta (Nov 2, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> todas menos la ultima!!



¿Me estás diciendo que en la última no la ves o es el que la ves?


----------



## Meliklos (Nov 2, 2010)

perdon...me tengo que expresar mejor 

habia dicho que se veian bien todas menos la última que me figuraba error...y siempre error...
epa!! acabo de probar y esta todo ok! 
asi que...ahora si! todo se ve de 10!!


----------



## Meta (Nov 2, 2010)

Gracias por confirmar, ami se me ven todas bien.


----------



## vLEmDa (Nov 23, 2010)

Hola meta, mi nombre es blenda soy estudiante de ingenieria en electronica

Oye solo que tenemos muchas dudas yo y mi compañera de proyecto, acerca de la comunicación serial por medio de Labview y un pic 18f2550

Mira tenemos un programa que realizamos en MikroC para la comunicación utilizando un cable serial. La comunicación fue un éxito utilizando la herramienta UART que nos ofrece el MikroC, el problema aquí es que el profesor nos pidió que hiciramos el mismo programa pero ahora implementando Labview.

No somos muy buenas utilizando el Labview pero lo intentamos. Hicimos una interfaz en labview 8.6, sabemos que si envia y recibe el datos ya que conectamos el cable serial e hicimos un puente en los pines 2 y 3, con esto observamos que la comunicacion serial con los Visa si funciono, pero, al conectar nuestra placa con el pic no hace lo que queremos, se supone que tenemos programado el pic para que encienda un led medio segundo cuando haya comunicacion serial. Sabemos que si le llega algo por que enciende el led pero no sigue con el proceso que queremos que haga.

No sabemos si el problema esta en el codigo de mikroc o en la 
interfaz del labview. 
Estamos mas inclinadas al hecho de que sea el código en mikroc, debido a que no estamos muy seguras de la comparación que se hace con la ventana de mikroc donde antes realizábamos las practicas y que hemos cambiado por la interfaz creada por nosotras en labview, que en caso del serial seria en mikroc TOOLS/USART Terminal y con eso ya aparece esta ventana que reemplazamos, he de ahí donde sale la parte del código que creemos que reemplazar porque en el archivo de .h , nosotros lo llamamos UART1_Read() o en UART1_Write(), entonces para utilizar la interfaz del labview ¿cual seria?

Crees que podrias ayudarnos, te paso el código que tengo en mikroc , para que lo revises y nos digas si puedes ayudarnos.

De antemano muchisimas gracias por tu tiempo. 

Codigo MikroC
char uart_rd;

void main() {

ADCON1 |= 0x0F; //Configura AN pins as digital
CMCON |= 7; // Disable comparators
TRISB=0;
TRISC=0;
UART1_Init(9600); // Initialize UART module at 19200 bps
Delay_ms(100); // Wait for UART module to stabilize

UART1_Write_Text("GRACIAS");
PORTC.B0=0;
PORTC.B1=0;
PORTC.B2=0;

while (1) { // Endless loop
if (UART1_Data_Ready()) { // If data is received,
uart_rd = UART1_Read(); // read the received data,

PORTB.B1=1;
Delay_ms(500);
PORTB.B1=0;



while (uart_rd == 'E' ) {
if (uart_rd =='E')
{
PORTC.B0=1;
PORTC.B1=0;
PORTC.B2=0;
Delay_ms(750);

PORTC.B0=0;
PORTC.B1=0;
PORTC.B2=0;
Delay_ms(750);

PORTC.B0=1;
PORTC.B1=0;
PORTC.B2=0;
Delay_ms(750);

PORTC.B0=1;
PORTC.B1=1;
PORTC.B2=0;
Delay_ms(2000);

PORTC.B0=1;
PORTC.B1=0;
PORTC.B2=0;
Delay_ms(750);

PORTC.B0=1;
PORTC.B1=0;
PORTC.B2=1;
Delay_ms(1000);



UART1_Write(uart_rd);

uart_rd = UART1_Read();

if (uart_rd =='M') {

PORTC.B0=0;
PORTC.B1=0;
PORTC.B2=0;

break;
}

}
}
UART1_Write(uart_rd); // and send data via UART
}
}
}

"Teoría es cuando se sabe todo y nada funciona; práctica, cuando todo funciona y nadie sabe por qué"


----------

